
The Kernel Programming Language - llambda
http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~jshutt/kernel.html
======
astrodust
Why do people insist on creating languages with really terrible names? How
about calling it "if" or "else" or maybe something truly impossible to search
for like "the"?

If you're going to import an existing word into the technical context, that
usually works, it's obvious what you're talking about when you say "Ruby this"
or "Python that" since you're probably not discussing jewels or snakes, but
"Kernel"? Don't people program those, not program _in_ that?

Absurdity.

